# Need one Spartrix tab!



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Taylor needs medication for the canker that just showed up last night in her mouth  
Does any one have one tab of Spartrix or other canker/trich medicine they could send!? 
I'm going to Oregon for the holidays and no vets/feed stores seem to carry it around here. 
I'm really worried about her.
I think between the Pox and now going thru her molt, that her body is stressed and her immune system is down. 
Please help if you can. I love my little Taylor! 

I will pay you back for the shipping and pill plus more!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need more than one spartrix to do the job. One pill is for maintenance. To cure, you need to treat for 5 days in a row.
You can look for metronidazole often found as Fishzole.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I can send you some pills. I know if I send it express they won't deliver it to a mail box, so I guess I will just send it regular mail. I can send you 3 pills. plus it will take probably a couple days to get there. I would hate to send it there if you are only going to be there for a couple of days, that means I would miss you. So please let me know. plus I need a name for the envelope, pidgie-girl I don't think will do. lol min


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!! I talked to my mom and she said we could put off the road trip till the pills come! She loves Taylor too  
I wish I had a house address, but everyone lives in the country here so they need P.O. boxes :/ 
Thank you again SOOOOOOOOOO much!!!!! Taylor sends preens and coos!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pidge-girl, I told you on Nov. 28 that your bird had canker. He has had it for a while, and will probably need more than three pills. It may very well take a bit longer to cure it. You had better order some.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Or, as has been mentioned, you can buy fishzole at most fish stores. It's metronidazole, and will treat canker. That would be faster than waiting for the mail, and he needs to be treated for longer than 3 days, so you will need more than 3 spartrix.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link to the Fishzole at Jedd's in Southern California. If you order it now, you will probably have it by the end of the week. Maybe sooner than Mindy sending you some form the east coast.


http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Canker-cln-Metronidazole/Categories.bok


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> pidge-girl, I told you on Nov. 28 that your bird had canker. He has had it for a while, and will probably need more than three pills. It may very well take a bit longer to cure it. You had better order some.


She did not have canker in November. Remember when I said I took her to the vet and had them check specifically for it. 
She just recently got it due to her immune system being so low because of her pox and her first molt and the stress from moving.
I am going to order some, but I do not have the time or the money to do it right now, and because I am leaving for Oregon soon, I can not get it in time. 
I know my bird better then anyone does, you cannot tell me that she has had it for a long time, I have lab results from the vet that show she did not have it. I look in her mouth 4 times a day when I feed her. I know Taylor really well. and she is a she by the way.
It is very small right now, about the size of a pin head on the inside of her lower beak. I want to catch it soon and I think it is wonderful that Min is willing to help.
We are all on here for one reason so we should all help each other, not try to prove each other wrong.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

There are no fish stores or even pet stores within a hundred miles of where I am. There is a feed store but they do not carry it, I already checked  
Thank you though. Mail is my only option.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I will send it out today. I just want to help instead of punishing someone because someone thinks they didn't listen. I know you love taylor and would do anything for this little pigeon with the scissor beak that needs so much care that probably very few people would have given her so much care and love. I'm glad you do and have and will do anything to help her. min


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I would think most Drug Stores have Metronadzole--I got my Dentist to give me a perscription. Let my insurance pay for it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she Needs More Than 3 Pills. Please Give The Correct Dosage, Esp When It Is Antibioitcs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mindy said:


> I will send it out today. I just want to help instead of punishing someone because someone thinks they didn't listen.
> 
> 
> Excuse me Mindy, but that would be me. And I don't THINK that she didn't listen. She DIDN'T listen. That was two weeks ago, and the bird had it then. And I'm not saying that she should be punished. Just that she should have listened then and looked at the symptoms. She could have had the meds a week ago. Hopefully a lesson learned. So don't start with me.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Jay-3 I have give-up trying to help people who ask questions on this site.After Racing 31 years I have learned "what is not good--don't try that again". I only tell them what I know will work/cure their problems. not something I THINK will solve the problems. And we still get shot down. So I keep my mouth shut--let them learn like you and I did. Some of the answers will lead you to believe THAT water will run up-hill .

I often wonder how I managed to keep 2 cock birds alive for 20 years.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, ya know, some people just don't listen, because they know everything already. So why do they bother to ask?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jay 3, I'm not starting with you, I just want to help out taylor. Thats it, I'm not here to say she is lying about if taylor had a canker or didn't have a canker. I really don't think it is worth argueing over. Okay, lets say she didn't listen, she still needs the pills. She seems pretty knowledgeable when it comes to what Taylor has been through, if she says she didn't have a canker I'm not going to call her a liar I'm just going to help her out and hope the bird gets better. Its the holidays and instead of making someone feel bad I just want to get the pills to her. Thats it. 

AND SPIRIT WINGS, NO NEED YELL!! I sent her five pills is that enough?? If not, tell me so I can send her more. min


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Well, ya know, some people just don't listen, because they know everything already. So why do they bother to ask?


You and anyone else who's sniping - please cool it. 

There's an old saying that when you point the finger there are three pointng back at you.

This pigeon may have canker, may have a different problem. Pidge-girl said



> It is very small right now, about the size of a pin head on the inside of her lower beak.


So where on the lower beak? Is it towards the front of the mouth/beak or nearer the throat? It may be canker, yes, but depending where it is it could just possibly be a fungal infection or something else. 

If it is canker, then a couple of queries ...

1) I'm not sure about this 5 day treatment with Spartrix. Is that in the manufacturer's instructions - I don't have them? Personally, I haven't seen a reference to that regimen anywhere but on PT, but that doesn't mean it isn't documented somewhere. It is marketed as a one off treatment as far as I know (and I don't know everything!) and the FDA's product tests appear to support that. One pet meds UK site does say "Dosage 1 tablet per adult pigeon (i.e. 10 mg per pigeon). Half tablet per young pigeon. A single dose is usually sufficient. Cases which do not respond within 3 days may be treated again. Consult your veterinary surgeon if symptoms do not regress after the second treatment"

2) Someone referred to loss of feathering around the throat area, I believe, as a 'symptom' of canker. I haven't seen that in any textbook, or observed it personally. Is there a reference for that somewhere? If so, I'll add it to my knowledge base.

John


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John, everyone knows that one pill is for maintenance, it takes at least 3 days, and usually longer to cure canker. Also, most DO recognize the feather loss on the throat as a symptom, and the bird was throwing up seed. A single dose isn't going to cure it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

humans


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can check it out here.

pigeonperson
6th February 2007 09:57 PM

Spartrix is an antibiotic. One pill won't completely cure the disease. It has to be maintained in the blood level for a number of days in order to kill most of the trichomonads. It's the same thing with what we usually think an antibiotic is. Nobody would expect to take one pill and be cured. What you read is wrong or is the direction for a prophylactic dose. Give it for 5 days straight. If the bird is having difficulty in swallowing the pill, cut it in half and give it in two halves.

Someone at Animal General Hospital called me some time back and asked how I dose with Spartrix. I said I give 4 pills, one pill for each of the next 4 days. To verify what I had said, they put a call into the Raptor Trust and were told that the dose given is 5 pills. If the Raptor Trust gives 5 pills, I went to the same amount and have been doing that since.

If you have a probiotic, I suggest giving it to the bird at the same time. It helps reduce the possibility of a yeast buildup because like any other antibiotic, Spartrix will upset the natural gut bacteria.

Here's the link. You can check it out.

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/search.forum?search_author=Larry+Cologne&show_results=


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Jay3 I never said I know everything already. If I did there is no way I would be asking questions on here. Or replying to you.
I had actual LAB RESULTS that proved she DID NOT have canker in November. I don't know why you keep saying the same thing over and over again. You yourself said it could show up quickly, so why now are you so obsessed in the fact that my bird had canker then? 
If I didn't listen then how come I remember our conversation then?
You should be putting you effort into helping rather then being mean to a girl who has spent the last 4 and a half months tube feeding a helpless pigeon 4 times a day, preening each of her feathers because she is un-able to, cleaning up after her, spending hundreds of dollars in vet bills, paying to have her driven halfway across the 
country because no airline would let her on board, scheduling my work and life around her feeding so I can be there for her, and trying to save up as much as i can to someday take her to an avian vet and have her beak re-aligned.
I do all that without even a second thought. I love her. I even broke up with my boyfriend because I didn't want to move again with Taylor because of the stress it caused the first time. 
So you honestly can sit there and tell me that hopefully this is a 'lesson learned'? and that I didn't 'notice the symptoms'?
I did all I could in November to check for canker. I can have my vet fax you a copy of her records if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pidge-girl said:


> Jay3 I never said I know everything already. If I did there is no way I would be asking questions on here. Or replying to you.
> I had actual LAB RESULTS that proved she DID NOT have canker in November. I don't know why you keep saying the same thing over and over again. You yourself said it could show up quickly, so why now are you so obsessed in the fact that my bird had canker then?
> If I didn't listen then how come I remember our conversation then?
> You should be putting you effort into helping rather then being mean to a girl who has spent the last 4 and a half months tube feeding a helpless pigeon 4 times a day, preening each of her feathers because she is un-able to, cleaning up after her, spending hundreds of dollars in vet bills, paying to have her driven halfway across the
> ...


Oh pleeeeeeeeaasse..........That was earlier in November that the vet was supposed to have said that there was no canker. Is this the same vet that trimmed the lower beak? And I'm not being mean. Just said you didn't listen. You didn't. He DID have symptoms of canker. That was a short 2 weeks ago. Don't know what the argument is. All I know is that 2 weeks ago I suggested that you treat the bird for canker. 2 weeks later, you are. So see.................you DID LISTEN.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

John_D said:


> This pigeon may have canker, may have a different problem. Pidge-girl said
> 
> 
> 
> So where on the lower beak? Is it towards the front of the mouth/beak or nearer the throat? It may be canker, yes, but depending where it is it could just possibly be a fungal infection or something else.


Thank you John, you are right, it may not be canker, I've been raising pigeons for 16 years and so far have never had one with canker till Taylor. 
She had canker back in September and a single dose did clear it up. 
Mindy is sending me more pills so I will have them on hand if she needs more. 
I do have pro-biotics for afterwards and I've been watching it very closely. It started out white and about the size of a pin head, it is slightly larger now and has turned yellowish orange, it is in her throat, on the bottom to the side. It's easy to see because she can not close her mouth due to her deformity.
Her breath smells fine and her breathing is not labored so it is not to far advanced. I really want to catch it quickly, it's just that I live out in the country, over a hundred miles to a vet that will treat a pigeon. So you will never know how happy I was to find this site and find people that love pigeons as much as I do (I have a tattoo of a pigeon on my neck.. so there is no way of hiding my love, ever.) 
So when people started getting snappy on here it made me sad. 
Lets all just be happy and help each other and our loved feathered friends.
Thank you John for bringing up those questions, and thank you for helping.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I really can't believe all the grief this poor girl is getting. I'm shocked actually. Alright Jay 3, you were right, she didn't listen and now she is listening. Do you feel better now? Here this girl is hand feeding this pigeon that can't eat by itself. She has kept this bird alive for months and will continue to do that maybe for years and all she is getting is crap because you didn't think she listen to you 2 weeks ago. My God, Let it go and move on. She will get the pills, the bird will get better and life will go on. Honestly, I can't believe the crap that this girl had to go through over asking for some pills to help this bird. Sure maybe the bird needed the pills 2 weeks ago, maybe she didn't, does it really matter?? I just hope that if next time she needs help she still comes on here and asks for it, I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't by the responses she got over this. Very sad. And we are suppose to be adults on here. Instead we are acting like high school kids, she said, I said, she should have, she didn't. 
I think the girl is doing a great job, and I will DO anything to help her, she has put so much time, energy to help this bird, its the least I can do. min


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Oh pleeeeeeeeaasse..........That was earlier in November that the vet was supposed to have said that there was no canker. Is this the same vet that trimmed the lower beak? And I'm not being mean. Just said you didn't listen. You didn't. He DID have symptoms of canker. That was a short 2 weeks ago. Don't know what the argument is. All I know is that 2 weeks ago I suggested that you treat the bird for canker. 2 weeks later, you are. So see.................you DID LISTEN.


No it is not the same vet. The one who trimmed her beak was in Texas, this one is in California. 
I did listen. I took her to a vet to see if she had it. I drove over a hundred miles and I spent three hundred dollars all together to see if she had it. 
She did not have it then, I don't even know if she has it now to be honest with you. She might not. Like john said it could be a fungal infection, or something else. 
She is a she by the way... but I said that already.

The throwing up seeds and the missing feathers are because of different problems. The feathers under her beak came out because of dried formula when she was a baby, now that she is going thru her molt she is getting them all back  and she looks beautiful! 
Regurgitating the seeds, I found out, was because she was upset from the TMS she was on. because she no longer throws up, and hasn't even once since. 
Lets be done with this ok? I just want my little one to be ok, I was on here for help because she needs it. I didn't come on here to argue.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you Mindy! You are wonderful  
I hope you get to meet little Taylor someday so she can thank you herself


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidge-girl you have done a wonderful job with your little pigeon. Hope you have the spartrix by now and Taylor will be just fine. It might not be canker after all as John mentioned but the treatment will tell. Let us know if you if you can.

Mindy, thank you so much for helping pidge-girl and Taylor out. I know you have helped a lot of people on this forum, thank you.

Is there a point in all this arguing and snipping at each other? Does it help the pigeon or the person who comes here asking for help? I don't think so.
So please lets just do what we're here for, to help pigeons and their owners.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No more personal argument or sniping, or justifying of either. Settle your differences offline!

All we want to see on this thread from here on in is progress reports on the patient or positive suggestions if asked for.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you Reti and John. 
I'm crossing my fingers that the medicine comes today, Taylor is doing ok, it hasn't gotten any bigger and hasn't affected her breathing, she's spunky and happy as always  
Thank you to all that have helped


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I would give him ACV and vitamins while waiting for Spartrix. It is always good to boost their immune system. Keep in mind that if you are trawelling with him, it is quite a stress for Taylor.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

plamenh said:


> I would give him ACV and vitamins while waiting for Spartrix. It is always good to boost their immune system. Keep in mind that if you are trawelling with him, it is quite a stress for Taylor.


Thank you I will. She does really well with traveling because she has done it a lot, but it's still good to worry about it. I stopped this afternoon at the ocean and let her fly around at the beach and run around on the sand, she loved it  
I love seeing her happy  
I know her immune system is low  besides having pox I know going thru her first molt and being un-able to preen has to be stressful for her. 
But she seems really happy and loves her life for what she goes through. I'm very proud of her 
Thank you again oh and by the way do you mean vinegar for her? In what dose? I heard it's good to give them, but haven't used it before.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pidge-girl said:


> Thank you I will. She does really well with traveling because she has done it a lot, but it's still good to worry about it. I stopped this afternoon at the ocean and let her fly around at the beach and run around on the sand, she loved it
> I love seeing her happy
> I know her immune system is low  besides having pox I know going thru her first molt and being un-able to preen has to be stressful for her.
> But she seems really happy and loves her life for what she goes through. I'm very proud of her
> Thank you again oh and by the way do you mean vinegar for her? In what dose? I heard it's good to give them, but haven't used it before.



She is a sweet little pij and enjoying her life. 
ACV dose is 1 tablespoon/gallon of water, or half a tablespoon is half a gallon of water etc.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I missed the beginning of this when Pidge-girl was asking for medication.
Just for the record - I have access to and alot of medications on hand.
I don't use Spartrix, I use metronidazole. I don't feel comfortable diagnosing someone else's birds and sending medication BUT - *If anyone knows what they* *need for medication, and can't get it, I would be happy to express mail it to them.* (If it's something I have or can get at work)
Just PM me


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice of you Waynette, I hope she gets it today so she doesn't have to wait until monday. I wish someone closer would have sent it to her so she could have had the next day and then I would have sent it to that person to replace what they sent, but I didn't think of it until after I sent it to her. Also couldn't express mail it because of a p.o. box.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Waynette. That is very kind of you to offer to send meds.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also it is wise if you have a pigeon/s, to stock up on some meds sold at pigeon supply sites online....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> also it is wise if you have a pigeon/s, to stock up on some meds sold at pigeon supply sites online....


Agree! Everyone should have at least a basic first aid kit.
Don't wait until you need them - small amounts of different meds should be kept on hand. And between online pigeon suppliers and your local vets, these things aren't hard to get.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Up until November I was working at a veterinary clinic that saw doves and pigeons on a daily basis, so all the meds were on hand, all free to me 24/7
I miss it a lot, but I'm moving into a new place, in a new state and all my stuff is in storage, including my pigeon first aid case. 
Once I'm settled I will have everything again, it's just with the holidays and the move it's been difficult and my poor little Taylor of corse got sick, because she is going thru a molt and I know all this change isn't good for her, but it's not my choice, I really just want to settle and unpack my stuff and calm down. 
Soon though. I applied for a vet assistant position at the clinic in town, so hopefully that works out an me and Taylor will be doing better. 
Thanks again everyone


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, as often it takes too long to get them, if you get them after the bird is sick.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, as often it takes too long to get them, if you get them after the bird is sick.


I know. I lost my pigeon bradley to an infection in her crop when I was 18 because I was too far from any vet clinic that would see her and was living way out in the country and her dying is the reason I pursued a veterinary career now because I don't want to be in that position again. Which I haven't till now, because of this move and the time of year. 
Bradley meant SO much to me, she never developed her egg tooth, so she was trapped and almost died inside her egg. I chipped the shells off and raised her indoors, with no access to formula or rehab center (I was living with no power or car along the canadian boarder in washington, snowed in to a log cabin with my mom and sister) so I had to actually chew up pigeon seed and feed bradley thru my mouth. I have a tattoo of her now and every day it reminds me of my loss because of not catching it quickly I know it is important and I kick myself over it almost every day. 
On a brighter note, Taylor is doing much better, I've had her on Medication for two days now and it has already all cleared up on the surface and she is perky and happy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Moving is NOT fun, I moved this summer. First thing I did was put all bird supplies in a trunk and kept it accessible. LOL I still can't find half my personal stuff that's STILL packed 
I'm glad she's feeling better, just make sure you give her meds the full term.
I'm one of those people that stop taking "my" antibiotics when "I" feel better.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad Taylor is doing better. 
Good luck with moving, that is always so stressful.

Reti


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad to hear that taylor is doing better, it's thumbs up from her


----------

